# Jacaranda in Pretoria, South Africa 2016



## ngcheehan

Hi All, as I am new here, first of all I would like to greet all of you in this forum. In this thread I would like to share with you some of my pictures of Jacaranda blooming in Pretoria. It is well known with the Jacaranda blooming during  October each year in Pretoria (one of the Capital City in South Africa). I am not good in writing, however I wish you all enjoy, C&C are welcome 




Jacaranda in Pretoria Street by CHEEHAN NG, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Wow, now that is some color! I think Ken Rockwell may get overly excited with this image. Nice capture!


----------



## ngcheehan

jcdeboever said:


> Wow, now that is some color! I think Ken Rockwell may get overly excited with this image. Nice capture!



Thank you for your comment! And nice to meet you  


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ngcheehan

Jacaranda in Pretoria Street by CHEEHAN NG, on Flickr


----------



## ngcheehan

Jacaranda in Pretoria Street by CHEEHAN NG, on Flickr


----------



## ngcheehan

More images are coming.. hope you all like it 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ngcheehan

Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## WesternGuy

Very nice colourful trees.  Thanks for sharing. 

WesternGuy


----------



## ngcheehan

WesternGuy said:


> Very nice colourful trees.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> WesternGuy



Thanks for the like


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ngcheehan

Thank u all for viewing 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## FITBMX

Welcome to The Photo Forum! 

Those trees are something! I can see a lot of photo potential with trees blooming like that.


----------

